# Budgies and tiels??



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Question: I have 2 tiels (Sunny and Peano) and also 2 budgies that live in the same cage. Their cage is really big, about 2m long by 1.5m high by 1m wide. most of the time the birds are at the top bit of the cage, and I was wondering if I was to breed my birds whether the budgies would need to be taken out, or if they can stay in there. They all get along really well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would take the budgies out...they have been known to go into tiel's nests and kill the babies.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, take them out. Years ago we had cockatiels breeding with budgies in the same house and they mauled the babies. One died and another lost the tips of its wings and half of its toes. They will kill for the nesting site.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Budgies are more aggressive than Tiels and will bully the parents and at the least keep them from tending the chicks... at worst kill the babies.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Seriosly? The budgies are both guys, and I've never had any problems with them and the birds, if anything Peano my tiel bullies the budgies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea but that's because budgies don't breed as easily as tiels...once your tiels start breeding the budgies may get hormonal and will try to take over the nest at the very least. Its never recommended to house tiels with anything other than another tiel as they tend to get bullied.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the advice,
I have a divider that goes through the middle of the cage, I was just wondering if I needed to put it in.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

i have five birds , 2 tiels that going to breed , 2 male budgies and a female budgie, my youngest budgie is roughly 6 months the other is a year and the female roughly 9 months so im removing them , my male budgie (the eldest) loves my male cockatiel and female budgie loves my female cockateil they get along well but i wouldnt trust them with the cockateils eggs/ babies so im removing them into a bigger cage at breeding season


----------

